# Avalanche dog-practice search clips



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey all,

Thought I would share a couple of clips from a training session at my work last week.

Nothing special about this search except fellow patroller was kind enough to take a few clips with my camera during a live burial practice. 

Note:

The shovelling you see in the video is NOT how it would be done in real life. We practice shovel techniques for speedy excavation and the dog is not part of the digging effort, but here we are letting the dog show pursuit for the victim/reward. 

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=bowlive_0001-1.flv

The second vid us continuing to search (after the live) for a buried article. I am holding the camera so it is a bit shaky (I am carrying other stuff and skiing).

In this part of the search my goal was to test his commitment to the source by moving away from him when he has indicated and giving his change direction command "this way"...

This is to ensure that if I should make the error of NOT WATCHING MY DOG or if he is behind a pile of debris and I can't see him, I know I won't mistakenly call him off....

Moving away from him is also a good way to differentiate the difference between surface human scent and buried human scent, as if it is just surface scent the dog may dig a paw or two to investigate, but will then move a way to continue the pattern, but if it is getting stronger he will commit to the source.

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=articleindicationcallofattempt.flv


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not only are the videos fantastic but your explanations of the dog's work follows suite. Thank you! LOVE watching good dog work!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!! Thanks Jen!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Really outstanding.

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

GREAT post Jennifer!!! Its always nice to see a good training clip to better understand all that goes into the type of work you do! Excellent explainations as well! Thanks!!;-)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice work, Jennifer!


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

That was cool as all get out!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is really neat --- and a really nice explanation.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Excellent clips.

How often do you get to do these type of exercises?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ian Forbes said:


> How often do you get to do these type of exercises?


I aim for two searches a week. Sometimes it is only one. Often I, or someone else sets something up and then we get busy so we can't do it.

Sometimes work is too busy to train on the clock and I go up on my days off, but I can usually fit at least one a week in on the clock.

Search times and goals vary. Sometimes it is just the dog and I looking for articles (takes little manpower) and sometimes it is a training session that involves many people (like an major avalanche rescue scenario).

I do work some OB everyday at work, short and fun sessions on kennel breaks. Some exersice goals on the clock too if time permits like running him up a T-bar line or taking him for a run.


----------



## Kim Gilmore (Feb 18, 2008)

Great clips Jennifer!!

What is that shining orb in the sky that is causing those odd patterns in the snow?

Kim Gilmore


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome Jennifer

I have an agility student with a Toller and I was telling her about your training last night in class. She was excited and wants to see your dog at work. Do you mind if I forward your videos to her?


----------

